# ayuda con login en el grub de gentoo

## jimena05

hola por fin de muchos intentos entre a gentoo 

pero ahora solo configure mi passwd pero me pide el localhost login

no se cual sea alguien me puede decir cuál es el login por defecto

ya lo he intentado con root y deniega el permiso 

porque como le hago para entrar ?

----------

## esteban_conde

Vuelve a iniciar con un liveCD o desde otro linux y mediante chroot:

Esto si no puedes hacer ctrol+alt+F1 para loguearte como root :

crea un usuario: adduser taluser (como ejemplo)

passwd taluser

la contraseña

repite la contraseña.

crea un directorio en /home --> /home/taluser y con chown -R taluser:taluser /home/taluser haces que pertenezca a este usuario.

vete a /etc/skel y haces ls -a para ver los archivos ocultos que  deberás copiar a /home/taluser .bashrc y otros dos o tres.

NO TE PRECIPITES EN HACER ESTO:

Seguramente haya alguna forma automatica de hacerlo, desgraciadamente yo no la conozco entre otras cosas debido a que de esta forma no me da fallos.

Si esperas un poco seguro que algun compañero te lo dice.

----------

## quilosaq

```
ya lo he intentado con root y deniega el permiso 
```

¿Qué mensaje da exactamente?

----------

## jimena05

solo me marca "login incorrecto" pero al iniciar el proceso de instalacion puse el comando passwd y cambie la contraseña

----------

## quilosaq

Vuelve a entrar en tu instalación a través de un chroot y cambia la contraseña de root con el comando passwd. Arranca tu instalación y deberías poder entrar con Login: root y Password: la que pusiste con el comando passwd anterior.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Installation/Finalizing/es#Administraci.C3.B3n_del_usuario

----------

